# Ohio Mining Company Wins National Awards for Post-Mining Reclamation



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Oxford Mining Company of Ohio was awarded two 2011 Excellence in Surface Coal Mining awards from the U.S. Department of Interior last week.More...

More...


----------

